# Solved: Facebook login looping



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning everyone,
The past several days, I have been unable to log ini to Facebook. When I log in, another page opens up showing that I need to log in. I fill that out and get another page with the same thing.
I have tried resetting the hosts, have been unable to find any solution anywhere.
After I added FB to safe sites list using the https my main page will open, however if I try to do anything I get the log in page again, again and again.
Does anyone here have a solution to suggest?
Thanks
vicks
PS: I have run Avast, Malwarebytes, super anti spyware all clean...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you using a proxy server?

Are your cookies enabled?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Phantom010
Thanks for the reply.
Negative on the proxy server
yes as to the cookies...
I have googled the problem,. tried to find solution on FB no luck either place..


Vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your browser?

Have you tried more than one (Firefox, IE8, Chrome...)?

Have you tried disabling Add-ons?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have IE8 (running Win 7 64 bit)
Have disabled add-ons, just this evening.
vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess you have already tried clearing your cookies?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, both manually and with Ccleaner (disablled regedit).
vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe they're having server problems?

I've seen this happen here on TSG before.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

My daughter and 4 granddaughters have no problems.
I also tried making a different account and it has the same response...
Thanks for your suggestions....
vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could also be caused by a firewall. What's your firewall? 

Looks like session cookies being blocked somehow. 

Do you have any software that could be set to delete or block session cookies?

Check your CCleaner settings for possible automatic session cookie clearing.

Also check settings in Avast.

Is your SAS the Pro version?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Using Zone Alarm fire wall. (free version)
Not aware of any software blocking.
Ccleaner, set to remove cookies.
Didn't see anything in Avast to cause problem
Not familiar with term SAS (have a lot to learn yet).
If it refers to Win 7 that is Home Premium.
Again, thanks for your efforts...
Vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If I recall correctly, ZoneAlarm Pro does have the option to block cookies. Not sure about the free version though.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

As near as I can tell, after trying to research this, ZA free doesn't block cookies.....I may have missed something though.
vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Not familiar with term SAS (have a lot to learn yet).


SAS = *S*UPER*A*nti*S*pyware


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Once again I have learned something!!!  The SAS is the free one.

Still trying to find out what is going on.
We are in a RV park and I am using wifi here. Tomorrow, may go up to the lodge and see if I have any success by using a different connection.
Vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Tools > Internet Options > Privacy > Advanced.

Untick the *Override automatic cookie handling* box.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks again, however no luck 
vicks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Up at the lodge now...... same ol same ol. Guess I will just have to tuff it out until the problem solves it's self, or I s\tumble onto something that will work., Will leave this open for a few more days.

Thanks Phantom

Vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you don't mind posting a HijackThis log, we might find some clue that could help us diagnose the problem?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Phantom010 said:


> If you don't mind posting a HijackThis log, we might find some clue that could help us diagnose the problem?


Phantom
Here is the suggested HJT log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:45:35 PM, on 2/13/2011
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Toaster.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Users\Vickie McPherson\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNA1100\WNA1100.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\psi_tray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SCServer\SCServer.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10m_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Pop-up Blocker - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\Program Files (x86)\NetZero\qsacc\X1IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Toolbar Registrar - {8A4A36C2-0535-4D2C-BD3D-496CB7EED6E3} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NetZero Toolbar Helper - {FE3098B0-04A3-41fd-8CA9-BEA39CB14C87} - C:\Program Files (x86)\NetZero\ucreg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Toolbar - {EE2AC4E5-B0B0-4EC6-88A9-BCA1A32AB107} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\NetZero\Toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell DataSafe Online] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe" /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Webcam Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Disc Tool] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jswtrayutil] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNA1100\jswtrayutil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [DSUpdateLauncher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\hstart.exe" /NOCONSOLE /D="C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate" /RUNAS "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [STToasterLauncher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\toasterLauncher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Vickie McPherson\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Users\Vickie McPherson\AppData\Roaming\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Users\Vickie McPherson\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WNA1100 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Secunia PSI Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\psi_tray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - "res://C:\Program Files (x86)\NetZero\qsacc\appres.dll/228"
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - "res://C:\Program Files (x86)\NetZero\qsacc\appres.dll/227"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {C1F8FC10-E5DB-4112-9DBF-6C3FF728D4E3} (DellSystemLite.Scanner) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/DellSystemLite.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc (IswSvc) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
O23 - Service: JumpStart Wi-Fi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNA1100\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Secunia PSI Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
O23 - Service: Secunia Update Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.EXE
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_afc3018f8cfedd20\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Wireless WLAN Card\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WSWNA1100 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNA1100\WifiSvc.exe
O23 - Service: WZCBDL Service (WZCBDLService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\WZCBDL Service\WZCBDLS.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 13973 bytes
Thanks
Vicks


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

My be profile dependent{corrupt}..I have seen this before..x y and z can use facebook on said pc no problem...W cant though..W tries it on other computers with same result.
I know an account that logs you out as soon as you log in and go to a page...repeat over and over.
I also know another account that will not "take" a new password..the forgot feature has to be used everytime.
The problem may be totally on FB end


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!
It is working. I went into the tools in IE 8, not sure what (if anything) I did or did not do to make it start working again...
Again THANK YOU!! I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR TIME AND EFFORTS!!!!!
vicks

Phantom; if you have the time to check the HJT, I am still interested in what you think it found.,.
TY


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad it's now working! :up:

If you're happy with the way your computer is performing, there's nothing out of the ordinary showing in your log.

However, if you find it could run a little faster, you can surely trim down the Startup programs a bit.

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *msconfig*.

Select the *Startup* tab.

The following items may be unchecked. They all can be started manually when needed:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Webcam Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Disc Tool] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Vickie McPherson\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Users\Vickie McPherson\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart

O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WNA1100 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?

Reboot the computer.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR EFFORTS ON MY PART.....
Vicks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

